
Travis CI and Modern C++ - ingve
http://genbattle.bitbucket.org/blog/2016/01/17/c++-travis-ci/
======
JDevlieghere
Interesting read. I was thinking of hooking up Travis CI for one of my side
projects. I'm sure this post will spare me a few headaches.

